# Morecambe wildcamp



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

nice spot in centre right by the sea in a carpark thats 1.20 for the day thats valid for tomorrow if i buy a ticket after 6pm tonight....

says you can leave your vehicle overnight but no sleeping in it....

do i ignore that and stay :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Its prob/ alright at this time of the year

The ? is do you feel lucky

Lots of people do seem to take the chance

Aldra


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
why risk it, when you can park on the prom for free, near the polo tower, and its free all year, no different than marine parade at dover.
tom


----------

